# Hello from Western Michigan!



## RosalinaRodentia (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello to all! I am a young mouse and rat enthusiast from a small town in Western Michigan in the United States. After a year of research, and several years of experience breeding other types of animals for show, I have decided I would like to start breeding my own lines of mice (and rats). I have noticed while trying to get stock, there is practically nobody in my area who sells quality mice; which can be a good thing and a bad thing considering I want to breed them myself---but using proven healthy animals. :lol:

My goal in the next few years is to learn as much as I can before starting this venture, so when I get a larger, more suitable facility for keeping and breeding, I will do so educated and full of knowledge of other reputable breeders. I hope to start off breeding for pets, but work toward show quality specimens. The main focus of my breeding plan will be on longevity and overall health and fitness. I would love any help that can be given to me along the way.

*~Rose*


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! I'm from Wisconsin, and in the next 7 months will be making monthly, every other month trips to the Ludington area via ferry. I only have banded mice atm (well, charlies), but I know some people in the area if you ever take a fancy to their mice & work stuff out, and are willing to wait for transport. Anywho, welcome, welcome!


----------



## RosalinaRodentia (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you for the warm welcome!

I am actually only 20 minutes or so from Ludington, living in a small town called Pentwater, at the moment. My friend who just moved back from Wisconsin used the ferry all the time, so I know right where that is. I am thinking of "getting my feet wet", so to speak, with just one breeding pair in the next few months. I would absolutely LOVE to know some more mice fanciers and breeders in this area as well! 

Thank you again, Frizzle, for your help and your warm welcome.

*~Rose*


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome  I am in Wisconsin, too. I have a lot of black pieds right now and I am getting satin, pink eye, and longhair into my lines. They aren't anywhere near show quality though


----------



## RosalinaRodentia (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you DaisyTails! Longhairs are so beautiful, but I can imagine them being high maintenance? Personally I want to go to the opposite end of the spectrum and breed hairless. I don't know why, but those fleshy little pink bodies are just so cute! :lol: Also looking into black tans, self orange and self reds.

Piebalds are really cool, their spots can turn out so interesting, I've seen some that look just like little checker boards! Good luck adding your new stock! 

*~Rose*


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I would breed hairless if I could find any. Pied hairless! I like how selves look but I'd get bored breeding them cuz they all look the same to me. I am also getting curly haired mice soon. I'll have a line of angora rex mice in and even mix of pied agouti, black, dove, and argente and a line of satin angora's in the same colors.

I haven't had a problem with my angoras being high matinence (probably because they're such a poor angora that they look more like they're just shaggy than like they actually have long hair) every once in a while she gets poo stuck in her fur but she usually grooms it off within a couple minutes of it getting there


----------



## RosalinaRodentia (Apr 18, 2013)

That sounds wonderful! Curly haired mice and pied hairless sound so cute! 
I was thinking of just starting with selves because they seem the easiest to start out with for a newcomer. Though I would love to work with Merles, Brindleds, and other color patterns, I don't think I would know which to breed and which not to breed to get a 'better' color/pattern. :lol: Though I do plan on adding those later on when I get more experience and do more research. (I am also saving up for the "mouse set 3" from the AFRMA, which should help quite a bit, down the road.)


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum Rose


----------



## RosalinaRodentia (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Rose! Love seeing people starting out responsibly! Love2Read is in Ohio - she's a fantastic breeder.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

